# Upcoming RAI ?s



## Piflay (Mar 12, 2010)

So aside from being holed up in a room away from my husband and animals, flushing the toilet twice, using paper plates and forks, is there anything else that I need to prep for my upcoming treatment? glow

I assume that some of the iodine coming out in my sweat while I sleep will be on my sheets, but is there anything I should do to prevent it from getting into the mattress as well?

I'm also trying to prep the guest room to keep me busy as I'm sure I will be going crazy staying in one room all weekend. My husband is moving a TV in there for me so I can at least have that bit of entertainment, but is there any harm in having some of my work items in there with me? (Specifically my laptop and sketch pads and pencils) Weird question I know, but I have yet to find any sites/sources that can confirm any information about electronics usage during those first 72 hours of seclusion.

Thanks in advance for any information. This board has been an amazing resource for me during my Graves journey. :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Piflay said:


> So aside from being holed up in a room away from my husband and animals, flushing the toilet twice, using paper plates and forks, is there anything else that I need to prep for my upcoming treatment? glow
> 
> I assume that some of the iodine coming out in my sweat while I sleep will be on my sheets, but is there anything I should do to prevent it from getting into the mattress as well?
> 
> ...


Gosh; I had RAI 3 times and never had to hole up. Just no hugging of humans or pets, stay far away from babies and pregnant moms, don't share dishes, double-flush and don't share bed w/ hubby. 72 hours.

Here is an excellent article on the subject matter.

http://www.cumc.columbia.edu/dept/thyroid/raiprep.html


----------

